# I'd like to start a thread on roadmaster bicycles every body please post yours



## chucksoldbikes (Oct 17, 2015)

CAN  ANY ONE TELL ME IF  THE MENS   ROAD MASTER IS  ORIGINAL   PASTS ON IT  SUCH AS  FENDERS   GUARD  AND SO ONhere are my two  bicycles one ladies one mens




 pleas add your roadmaster would like to know the  year of  mine  approcmatly ladies  maby  1948==1950 mens maby 1936==1940 i wana get some ideas  i wana re paint mine maby
need   REASONALY  PRICED HEAD BADGE  FOR  MY MENS   THANK U


----------



## the tinker (Oct 17, 2015)

Deep in the bowels of the hidden underground bunker[beneath Colson Command] there are two Roadmasters.  One you can see hanging, sandwiched between the green Hawthorne and a red Hiawatha.   Very good company for a Roadmaster.............. There is another one buried deeper that I can't get to for a photo......


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 17, 2015)

I think you're close on the girls bike. With that chain ring the boys looks like a 1936. Serial number might start with an A. Post the two serial numbers and both can be narrowed down. I have a 36 boys in the f/s section that has details like yours (stem,chain ring, frame and fork).


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Oct 17, 2015)

thank u  for your    advice 
 i cant post the serial  numbers   right now  i have put all my   bikes up   for the  winnter it would take  a   couple of hours to get to it  later this  summer ill post  the numbers the barn is packed full  i dont  do bicycles in the  winter time  no place warm to work on them


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Oct 17, 2015)

very nice bikes
  thank u


----------



## larock65 (Oct 17, 2015)

Here's my original paint Roadmaster.


​


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Oct 17, 2015)

wow nice  bike thank u  for posting


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 17, 2015)

*Roadmaster thread*

My OG 1946.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Oct 17, 2015)

nice thank u


----------



## mike j (Oct 17, 2015)

My 36, original paint w/some liberties.


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 17, 2015)

1937 Cleveland Welding Company, built.
Roadmaster Supreme.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oskisan (Oct 17, 2015)

The King...  I love the bugeye!



cyclingday said:


> 1937 Cleveland Welding Company, built.
> Roadmaster Supreme.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Oct 17, 2015)

Thank u all for posting your bikes   might    fine  rides u  got  there  i  am  gona  restore  mine as   soon as i can  find out   what  cocol  and  what is original  and what ir dnot
   thank o  again  more pictures please


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## chucksoldbikes (Oct 18, 2015)

wow    really nice  robert  thank u  almost like  mine
  only  mine is not  refurbished  but soon will be


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 18, 2015)

A few of my RM's and other badged CWC's. I have two others, but no current pictures


----------



## rickyd (Oct 18, 2015)

1940 I think.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Oct 18, 2015)

very nice  bikes   guys  thank  u  
  keep  those  pictures  comming    thank u


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 19, 2015)

48-50 original paint.


----------



## the tinker (Oct 19, 2015)

CWC, what an awesome collection you have there ; always enjoy the "queen" in your background shots!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 21, 2015)

My 1936 Shroud-tank


1937 Ridewell


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Oct 22, 2015)

Wow nice bikes   post  moe  bikes please


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 22, 2015)

1948.


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 22, 2015)

Bookmark.......


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 22, 2015)

I have a few CWC products

1937 Roadmaster Supreme aka "Bug Eye"




1940 Model A aka "Four Gill"




1953 Luxury Liner




1953 Trojan


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 22, 2015)

Shawn, that bug eye and four Gill get my blood flowing. Great looking bikes!


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Oct 23, 2015)

*hello*

id like to thank  every   fore the  beautful  bikes    i love road masters


----------



## Sox-n-Bix (Oct 23, 2015)

....


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 23, 2015)

There really are some amazing Bikes built by CWC.
Mine is a 1940 Western Flyer special order with heavy duty wheels.


----------



## djheffer (Oct 25, 2015)

I just picked this 1955 Roadmaster up last week from the original owner.  I spend a few days cleaning it up since it hadn't seen daylight in a few years.

I was doing a nationwide Craigslist search and found an ad for a Columbia Roadmaster.  It was posted in the Hanford CA Craigslist w/o any pictures.  The ad said that the seller was from Windsor, which I assumed was Windsor, CA.  The seller also said that his Father rode it home from the bike shop in Hartford.  (Windsor/Hartford California?)  I clicked on the respond link and saw a CT area code, so I called the number.  The person that answered said "You're not from California are you?"  I said "No, but if you're in Windsor CT, then I'm about 30 minutes from you".  He admitted that he wasn't much of a computer person and I was the only one to call that was lived on this side of the Mississippi.


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 25, 2015)

djheffer said:


> I just picked this 1955 Roadmaster up last week from the original owner.  I spend a few days cleaning it up since it hadn't seen daylight in a few years.
> 
> I was doing a nationwide Craigslist search....
> 
> ...




I had no idea it was that easy to find an original owner bike! Beautiful bike, earlier than a '55 though.


----------



## djheffer (Oct 25, 2015)

pedal_junky said:


> I had no idea it was that easy to find an original owner bike! Beautiful bike, earlier than a '55 though.




As it turns out, it's actually a 1952.  The former owner said that he got it brand new on April 4, 1955.  I had no reason to doubt him.  However, he was an older guy, maybe he could remember that day like it was yesterday, but the year .... not so much.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 25, 2015)

Here's what 67 shares of Cleveland Welding Company stock looked like in 1928.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 25, 2015)

*id like to start thred on roadmaster*

picked this one up friday nice old rider


----------



## eddy45 (Oct 25, 2015)

*old*

nice dirt road rider


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 28, 2015)

*Just got this Roadmaster*






Mike


----------



## DX Shirey (Nov 9, 2015)

Most recent addition to my collection... believe it to be a 1941 Roadmaster...?  One peculiar thing is that the head badge holes in the frame are only 2 5/8" apart and the brass head badge I have for it has 3" apart holes, so may not be correct badge.  Any thoughts welcome!


----------



## the tinker (Nov 11, 2015)

DX Shirey said:


> Most recent addition to my collection... believe it to be a 1941 Roadmaster...?  One peculiar thing is that the head badge holes in the frame are only 2 5/8" apart and the brass head badge I have for it has 3" apart holes, so may not be correct badge.  Any thoughts welcome!
> View attachment 249863View attachment 249864




Western Flyer head badge used 2 5/8 " spacing.   Bottom Truss rods and springs on fork look 1950s.
What say the CABE experts on this bike?.....Love those wide "u" bars


----------



## JAF/CO (Nov 11, 2015)

38 3 gill  speed nonpareil bicycle supply


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 13, 2015)

*roadmaster*

Heres mine 1940's?


----------



## Boris (Nov 13, 2015)

You're off to a great start with this one. Should clean up beautifully! If you don't already have them, to find the missing parts including tank and rack, I'd expect you to pay around $450-$500. Post the serial number from underneath the bottom bracket, and we'll be able to let you know the year. There also should be a small "w" inside a larger "C" off to the right of the the serial number. From what I understand, the type of bend in the downtube like yours was introduced at the end of 1946.


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 14, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> You're off to a great start with this one. Should clean up beautifully! If you don't already have them, to find the missing parts including tank and rack, I'd expect you to pay around $450-$500. Post the serial number from underneath the bottom bracket, and we'll be able to let you know the year. There also should be a small "w" inside a larger "C" off to the right of the the serial number. From what I understand, the type of bend in the downtube like yours was introduced at the end of 1946.




I have bars and seat tube.
i do need a seat (prob just a good rider seat) and bar stem


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 14, 2015)

*chain guard*



Oldude13 said:


> I have bars and seat tube.
> i do need a seat (prob just a good rider seat) and bar stem




I also have the other type of roadmaster chain guard


----------



## syclesavage (Nov 14, 2015)

Here's mine 

 Needing to find the right chain guard for it yet.


----------



## Boris (Nov 14, 2015)

Oldude13 said:


> I have bars and seat tube.
> i do need a seat (prob just a good rider seat) and bar stem




I believe that yours would have been built towards the end of 1947. Basically the same bike as my early postwar Hawthorne (that I've taken liberties with). Although your downtube has a bit more of a bend than mine.
But I'm no expert and often easily confused.


----------



## syclesavage (Nov 14, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> I believe that yours would have been built towards the end of 1947. Basically the same bike as my 1948 Hawthorne (that I've taken liberties with).
> 
> View attachment 250720




Dave is your chain guard correct to that bike? to me it looks like it's too far forward or something.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 14, 2015)

Looks to me like a girls front sprocket for easy cruising?


----------



## Boris (Nov 14, 2015)

The chainguard is correct for this bike, and it was returned to original position it was in prior to cleaning the bike. And yes I'm using a smaller (ladies) chainring for ease of pedaling. This is my best riding and rolling bike!


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 14, 2015)

Any thoughts on my serial number?

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Boris (Nov 14, 2015)

Oldude13 said:


> Any thoughts on my serial number?
> 
> Thanks for all the help




I believe that yours would have been built towards the end of 1947.


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 14, 2015)

THANKS, a few people have told me that.


----------



## Boris (Nov 14, 2015)

Oldude13 said:


> THANKS, a few people have told me that.




Well the only other thing I can think to tell you, would be, that from my understanding the "Cw" series ran through early 1947 through mid 1949.


----------



## DX Shirey (Nov 17, 2015)

*Additional pics to help identify this bike*

Here are a couple more pics and the serial number to help identify my Roadmaster/Western Flyer...? The rear fender does not appear to be the same paint as whats left on the frame, and the front fender has definitely been repainted. Serial# looks to be F28095. Thanks for anymore thoughts and input!





View attachment 251644


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Roadmaster date ???*

Just added this one to the collection
I need help figuring what  year bike was made
It has 3-gill tank
and is the rack correct for year ,rims? and chain rings?

Thanks


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 21, 2015)

*CW bikes Girls*

For got i had these!


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Dec 13, 2015)

bump please


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 19, 2015)

Here's one I just snagged a couple hours ago about 5 miles from my house.  The guy said he bought it at an estate sale of an 87 year old man and the family believed he bought it new. I gave it a quick mechanical service and took it for a ride. Its not a bike I typically would spring for but I'm a sucker for long darts and teardrop pedals.   I'm not sure if its pre or post war but  it rides nice!


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 19, 2015)

Oldude13 said:


> Just added this one to the collection
> I need help figuring what  year bike was made
> It has 3-gill tank
> and is the rack correct for year ,rims? and chain rings?
> ...




Looks like a Postwar Wards Hawthorne rack and a Huffman sprocket.


----------



## dogdart (Dec 19, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Here's one I just snagged a couple hours ago about 5 miles from my house.  The guy said he bought it at an estate sale of an 87 year old man and the family believed he bought it new. I gave it a quick mechanical service and took it for a ride. Its not a bike I typically would spring for but I'm a sucker for long darts and teardrop pedals.   I'm not sure if its pre or post war but  it rides nice!



I'd say it's  a 41 . I've  seen a few  '41's with  the 1/2" pitch " speed chain " . I'd  be willing to bet that the serial number starts with "K" .
 Nice find . Is it gonna be for sale  ?


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 19, 2015)

DING,DING,DING! We have a winner! 




And I'm sending you a PM regarding the possible sale.


----------



## Boris (Dec 19, 2015)

Great bike Chris!


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 19, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Great bike Chris!




Thanks, I'm surprised you like it though.  Don't you think its too much of a lower middle class peasant bike?


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 19, 2015)

i'd take that Peasant bike!


----------



## vincev (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## irish1 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mine:


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 20, 2015)

Here's a 1953 Luxury Liner I built up from just a rusty frame, fork and crank I found at a flea market.


----------



## MnyBikes (Dec 31, 2015)

*My Roadmaster - The story with questions.*

Here is the story of my Roadmaster (Jet Pilot or Jet Flyer?) that I got from a neighbor in the early 80's when was in my young teens.  At that time, it had green & gold spray paint on it, no head badge, no tank, and standard non-springer fork.  It eventually got fairly beat-up from heavy use by my brothers & I during the 1980's.  As pictured below, I have made a few upgrades from the original bike as this is a still rider for me. I added the tank and springer fork to match a very similar Roadmaster I saw on eBay (see below).  For history's sake, I had the original fork of my bike painted with the correct paint scheme in case I ever want to change it back to its original self.  A two speed rear hub now replaces the worn-out Perry that I believe was original to the bike.  I like the two-speed hub as I still ride this bike up steep hills.  That worn-up Perry hub caused me to have a nasty crash in 1984 - I can still point to the scars.  The pin-strips on the rear rack were the only customization done to the paint scheme when it was professionally repainted two years ago.  The paint scheme is very close to the original - I took great care to trace the original patterns as I was sanding away the green/gold spray paint.  Interestingly, the rims have always been painted Schwinn S-2s since the early 80's even though the hubs seem to be original to the type/brand Roadmaster was using at the time.  The hubs match the eBay bike.  The seat tube decal discovered during paint removal proved that the frame was an AMF-built CWC.  I re-covered the original seat in black leather, however, i just very recently found an almost perfect original with brown faux leather that is not in the photo.

I stumbled on a very similar Roadmaster on eBay just I was beginning full restoration of my bike.  The eBay ad claimed the bike to be original paint, and besides the tank, springer fork, seat crash bar, handlebar shape, and chromed rims, it was an exact match to mine.  Yep, all other parts and the tricolor paint scheme were an exact match between the two bikes.  

Questions:  Could these two bikes have been built right very shortly after the AMF take-over of CWC in the early 1950's?  Anyone know the exact month/year of manufacture of these two?  Given the rather hodge-podge nature of the parts, I have often wondered if these two bikes were built with "warehouse clean-out" parts after AMF took over.  Or, more tantalizing, could these be "strike-bikes" that were built during the Bicycle Worker's strike shortly after the AMF buy-out?  I know from personal experiences that non-union office/technical employees will sometimes keep factories running at partial capacity during a labor strike.  Could it be that the office/technical folks built these bikes with the stockpile of warehouse parts?  Could Schwinn have supplied them with S-2's for a short spell during the strike?

Here is my bike.  S/N A56604 54Cw (w inside the C).




Here is the very similar bike that sold on eBay a few years ago.  S/N A32526 54 Cw (w inside the C, I think as photo was fuzzy).


----------



## MnyBikes (Nov 28, 2020)

Update:  After years of searching, I have figured out what this model of bicycle was created for.  It was a promotional model intended to attract customers into the bicycle store in 1954.  Cool!  See a photo of the ad below.  Notice how the ad purposely has ambiguous prices - very purposeful missing lines of print on those numbers.  Weird.  I think the Schwinn S-2s on my bike are not correct original equipment.


----------



## Oilit (Nov 30, 2020)

MnyBikes said:


> Update:  After years of searching, I have figured out what this model of bicycle was created for.  It was a promotional model intended to attract customers into the bicycle store in 1954.  Cool!  See a photo of the ad below.  Notice how the ad purposely has ambiguous prices - very purposeful missing lines of print on those numbers.  Weird.  I think the Schwinn S-2s on my bike are not correct original equipment.
> 
> View attachment 1308230



Interesting! Thanks for posting!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 30, 2020)

The times they are a changing.
Indeed.
Since my last post on this thread, the mural on the Frog House has been re done, and I sold my 1937 Roadmaster Supreme.




So, here is the new mural, with yours truly, and the 1938 CWC built,
Berry Cohen Special.









There’s no telling, what the next mural and CWC build will look like.
Stay tuned!


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 30, 2020)

Mine is a repro but an excellent smooth rider.


----------



## koolbikes (Dec 11, 2020)

1968 AMF Roadmaster Jet Pilot








						1968 AMF Roadmaster Jet Pilot | Middleweight Bicycles
					

Recent Estate Sale Find... "NEW" to Me ! 1968 AMF Roadmaster Jet Pilot, Model K-1653, Flamboyant Avocado with Red, White and Chrome Trim. Serial No. K088745 This bicycle spent most of it's life in a dry basement attached to an exercise stand only to have been ridden outside a very few times...




					thecabe.com
				




What was the last year for the AMF Jet Pilot Model?


----------



## poolboy1 (Nov 27, 2021)




----------

